# Do LD males ever get better?



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

I have seens dozens of cases of LD men on this board....Has anyone ever heard of one becoming a satisfsctiry lover to his partner?...Or is LD incurable?


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

For myself, in my teens and 20's, I was a walking hormone, HD.

By my 30's and now 39, sex drive has dropped off drastically. This is due to my wife's LD and after years of her LD, it gets to me and I don't care anymore. I also weight train and when I take my test booster, my sex drive goes back up to when I was in my teens and 20's.

That is my recommendation for a LD cure for men because it raises test levels naturally and gets you in much better shape. You could even go to a Dr. and get actual test shots and get even better results.

Now the more sex you have, the more you get used to it and want it more.....the less sex you have, you get used to that and don't want it much anymore........


----------



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

with right exercises, proper diet, correct food-supplements, self-suggstions and smart time management, I could manage to have sex 3 times a month, 4 if we are lucky. So, technically I don't get "better", just get "smarter".


----------



## QuestioningMyMarriage (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm not convinced that my H has LD but if he does I'll let you know in the 2014 tally thread.


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

If an otherwise healthy man wants to increase his sex drive it can be done but he has to "want" to do it.

People do have different natural levels of drive. In the same way that some people have a fast running metabolism and seem to be able to eat what they like, take little or no exercise and still remain thin, whilst others eat like a mouse spend their life running around and still gain weight. If these people want to maintain an average weight they have to use the opposite strategies to each other.

If a man's natural drive is lower he will have to work hard at raising it. Get as physically fit as he can, Take food supplements and testosterone (under medical supervision) if needed. Stimulate themselves (or better still be stimulated by a partner). The more Sex most men get the more they want (and visa versa) so the spiral can run in either direction.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Depends on why they are LD as to whether or not its fixable. And yes they must want it.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm considered LD thanks to my STBXW

Yes its fixable, sometimes it depends on the HD spouse


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

john_lord_b3 said:


> with right exercises, proper diet, correct food-supplements, self-suggstions and smart time management, I could manage to have sex 3 times a month, 4 if we are lucky. So, technically I don't get "better", just get "smarter".


You must be a very busy man.....I am 66 years old and retired, so time is not usually an issue....I try not to pressure my wife to have sex, so 2 times a week is about max...3 times with luck....

From one of your previous posts I got the suggestion that you had 2 wives....Is that true?....We have some un-sanctioned polygamy in this country...Certain members of the Mormon faith...I had a BIL with 3 wives...Not a happy man


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> I'm considered LD thanks to my STBXW
> 
> Yes its fixable, sometimes it depends on the HD spouse


Are you HD living as an LD, or a natural LD?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Woodchuck said:


> I have seens dozens of cases of LD men on this board....Has anyone ever heard of one becoming a satisfsctiry lover to his partner?...Or is LD incurable?


My SO started off as LD.I consider him to be well on his way to having an average male sex drive now.
We like sex daily and his drive has increased so much that a few hours after we make love,he'll want more. It's great


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Wiltshireman said:


> If an otherwise healthy man wants to increase his sex drive it can be done but he has to "want" to do it.
> 
> People do have different natural levels of drive. In the same way that some people have a fast running metabolism and seem to be able to eat what they like, take little or no exercise and still remain thin, whilst others eat like a mouse spend their life running around and still gain weight. If these people want to maintain an average weight they have to use the opposite strategies to each other.
> 
> If a man's natural drive is lower he will have to work hard at raising it. Get as physically fit as he can, Take food supplements and testosterone (under medical supervision) if needed. Stimulate themselves (or better still be stimulated by a partner). The more Sex most men get the more they want (and visa versa) so the spiral can run in either direction.


I find it difficult to believe a true LD man would ever set out to become an HD....I can see where an HD male who has trouble with performance could work out, eat better, and take supplaments, etc....But I don't think a true LD male could find the motivation to do so....

At age 21 I had a job taking 90 lb packages off a conveyor and stacking them on a pallet...8 hours a day...I was hard as nails, and had a high sex drive.....HD

I was in a horrific motor cycle accident, almost severed my left leg. I was in hospital for 21 days, bed ridden in hip cast for 8 months, and on crutches for 26 months...I could not walk 2 blocks....gained lots of weight, constant pain, still HD...

At age 40 I was a production engineer, in fair shape, desk job, drank 8 oz of 90 proof bourbon every night, lived 6 minutes from work...Went home at lunch for nooners...still HD

At age 65 I was out of shape, had a hugely enlarged prostate, intractable urinary tract infection, kidney stone,blood glucose 365...still HD....

At 66, I lost 40 lbs, had prostate surgery, got blood glucose down to 120, got rid of kidney stones, 28 days of IV antibiotics cured the UTI...still HD.....I have seen no physical changes for better or worse that made any change in my sex drive.....It is a force of nature, it just is...

I have no erection problems, or performance issues of any kind...3 times a day would be my ideal...


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Woodchuck said:


> Are you HD living as an LD, or a natural LD?


I was HD continually turned off by my HD spouse which made me LD in comparison as her antics made me LD towards her


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> *Woodchuck said*: I have no erection problems, or performance issues of any kind...3 times a day would be my ideal...


 Over 66 yrs old and you could still bang 3 times a day - without some vitamin V... Amazing.. you are "Energizer Bunny" Drive...




Mavash. said:


> Depends on why they are LD as to whether or not its fixable. *And yes they must want it*.


Women have it easy, they can just lube it up... go for the ride.. .....MEN... it's not that simple.. their brains need to be relaxed & seduced ..a feeling of "wanting it" or they are not going to rise...it's a blessing they have so much testosterone (10 times on average more so than women) to allow the act to go forth. 



> *Wiltshireman said:* People do have different natural levels of drive











I really don't feel my husband would be considered HIGH Drive....he is just not the antsy aggressive "gonna get me some right now" type... . he rarely wakes up with WOOD either.....even in his youth, he's told me that was hit or miss...but he'd grow if he started thinking about it ...one plus..he has ALWAYS loved SEX... favorite past time. 

But I have to say...I know he is more DRIVEN by the "Emotional Connection" initially ..sure he wants his release - that is like A HIGH we love to revisit over & over & over again.....But he could wait it out...never one to cause a fuss....like he could lay it down..and live on anticipation for a few days. Not sure high drivers can do this... as I know I was having an awful time - even thinking of skipping a day . 

He's primarily a Physical Toucher ..which helps ...as once you start touching, it almost always LEADS there.... He never pushes me away. 

Good enough. He is almost 50..unlike Woodchuck here, I think this might be pretty normal for many men. His refractory period is like once a day, at the very most - 2 times. 

Back in the day, a touch there... and he'd blow up in seconds....Miss that.



I guess my point is this...

*1.* *If* a man is lacking the Higher Test "NEED IT NOW" lust overtaking his brain daily or every other ...(this is how I see high drive)...
*2*. Isn't suffering from "Resentment" to complicate his attraction to her... 
*3*. Still enjoys Sex
*4. *The Plumbing is working adequately (no ED) or use a little Viagra (when needed) if she needs it more than he
*5.* He's still physically attracted to his wife/ gf... and
*6.* If the woman can do her part to UP the seduction to turning him on (lingerie, teasing, novelty, Bj's part of every session).....and he is OPEN to it... they make the time...

I figure these Lower Drive men should still be able to perform pretty decently!


----------



## NancyfromLA (Feb 10, 2013)

LD males _can_ get better. There are so many treatments out there now and days that urologists can easily find a method that would suit your husband/bf needs based on his health and regimen. However, even with options, it all comes down to your partner to be dedicated and disciplined in curing his LD.

My ex-husband was that guy. He had completely normal test results but was just drowning in a bad case of LD. His urologist told him that all it took was a couple of months of medication and/or some herbal supplements and he would've been back on his feet again in no time.

He brushed those ideas aside and let his stubborn attitude make it seem as if everything was fine. It got so bad that we eventually separated in hopes that he would change. I got so frustrated at his lack of concern that I started sleeping with a very good male friend of mine (now husband) during our separation. I told my ex-husband and it bothered him but not enough to fight for me. It was at that point that I knew his LD and our marriage subsequently could not be saved.

So yes, LD can be cured, most of the time, in fact. But that depends on how willing and able the man is to applying the solution consistently so that his LD can be fixed. If he isn't mentally there, LD will not be fixed no matter how much you hope it would.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Woodchuck said:


> You must be a very busy man.....I am 66 years old and retired, so time is not usually an issue....I try not to pressure my wife to have sex, so 2 times a week is about max...3 times with luck....
> 
> From one of your previous posts I got the suggestion that you had 2 wives....Is that true?....We have some un-sanctioned polygamy in this country...Certain members of the Mormon faith...I had a BIL with 3 wives...Not a happy man


Not sure if I have the right poster, did you say elsewhere that your wife was HD? 2 or 3 times a week is not HD, you are HD though.

Are you trying to work out if the ways to increase drive is the same for men and women to apply to your own situation? If so then I think they are very different situations LD in men v's women.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Holland said:


> Not sure if I have the right poster, did you say elsewhere that your wife was HD? 2 or 3 times a week is not HD, you are HD though.
> 
> Are you trying to work out if the ways to increase drive is the same for men and women to apply to your own situation? If so then I think they are very different situations LD in men v's women.


My wife and I had sex 2-3 times a day for years....She is now 68, and has health issues (medications) that have curtailed her sex drive...However I calculated that in one 14 year period we had sex over 5000 times...For 7 years I worked 2nd shift and we had sex 3 hours a day 5 days a week....We did not get out much...


----------



## MissMe (Feb 26, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> My SO started off as LD.I consider him to be well on his way to having an average male sex drive now.
> We like sex daily and his drive has increased so much that a few hours after we make love,he'll want more. It's great


I need details on this one ScarletBegonias. And quickly may I add.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

MissMe said:


> I need details on this one ScarletBegonias. And quickly may I add.


I don't know why SO was ld.I'm not a therapist but I can say I feel like it was because he wasn't confident and he was with women in the past who hated sex. Hated sex to the point of refusing to even touch him in affection and refusing to even lay a hand on his penis. (that chick had issues...)

I think with a TON of encouragement,praise,and constant affirmations SO found that sex was welcomed by me and that he is actually quite great at it He found his sexual niche in getting off on pleasing me.

Also,it took a lot of patience on my end of things.Patience I had no idea I possessed until being with him LOL


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I personally have 5 female friends who have or had LD husbands/boyfriends, none of them ever changed. All are divorced now or living sexless lives, the women are miserable and are just waiting until the kids are older to leave. Yes there was counseling, no it didn't help. Some seem to be cases of low T, but most seem to be natural LD men who simply did not know that their lack of a sex drive would eventually make their spouse so miserable they would leave.

Each one of them, when confronted, would claim to be willing to work on it, etc. None of them ever did.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Faithful Wife said:


> I personally have 5 female friends who have or had LD husbands/boyfriends, none of them ever changed. All are divorced now or living sexless lives, the women are miserable and are just waiting until the kids are older to leave. Yes there was counseling, no it didn't help. Some seem to be cases of low T, but most seem to be natural LD men who simply did not know that their lack of a sex drive would eventually make their spouse so miserable they would leave.
> 
> Each one of them, when confronted, would claim to be willing to work on it, etc. None of them ever did.


Your post strikes me close to home considering I am considered LD thanks to my wife's HD =/

And I am living a sexless life now, and yes my STBXW is miserable =/ But hell I KNOW I'm not naturally LD, considering on vacations and when there's less demands I take my wife in more ways than she can ever expect (hence her insistence we discuss our seperation after a vacation which I refused)


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

My friends' with spouses who are LD are going literally years with no sex. So I'm pretty sure you are not the same type of LD.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Then what am I? Just an abused piece of meat? :rofl:
Yeah probably - note I'm serious in that lol

But yeah, ok guess one should exclude my own experiences when it comes to this discussion, I agree that perhaps I'm not the type of LD folks are mentioning


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

It's all about the testosterone. That's why it has been called "The hormone of desire." Ever wonder why elite female athletes are insatiable? Sustanon.

I have one client who is 71 years old with a T of 815, average is 475 at that age. His wife, also a client, is 37 years old.


----------



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

Woodchuck said:


> You must be a very busy man.....I am 66 years old and retired, so time is not usually an issue....I try not to pressure my wife to have sex, so 2 times a week is about max...3 times with luck....


Yes indeed...  Working for the government, high-pressure job, with weekly deadlines. Not good for the libido...



> From one of your previous posts I got the suggestion that you had 2 wives....Is that true?....We have some un-sanctioned polygamy in this country...Certain members of the Mormon faith...I had a BIL with 3 wives...Not a happy man


Argh, that was a misunderstanding . I asked that question on behalf of a friend, not for me... you're not the first to misunderstood though 

I myself figured out that, if I need to do lots of self-suggestions, and consume lots of Red Bull just to satisfy one wife, then there's no way I could take another one!


----------



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> I personally have 5 female friends who have or had LD husbands/boyfriends, none of them ever changed. All are divorced now or living sexless lives, the women are miserable and are just waiting until the kids are older to leave. Yes there was counseling, no it didn't help. Some seem to be cases of low T, but most seem to be natural LD men who simply did not know that their lack of a sex drive would eventually make their spouse so miserable they would leave.
> 
> Each one of them, when confronted, would claim to be willing to work on it, etc. None of them ever did.


I understand about being such lazy LD... I fell into that complacency trap once. Never wish to go back to that trap again. It is like a sweet poison of laziness which slowly kills a marriage. I came into that realization earlier in my marriage and took the necessary actions to remedy the situation. So I was lucky. Some LD people aren't that lucky, and their partners, I really sympathize with them. They must be suffering a lot


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Machiavelli said:


> It's all about the testosterone. That's why it has been called "The hormone of desire." Ever wonder why elite female athletes are insatiable? Sustanon.
> 
> I have one client who is *71 years old *with a T of 815, *average is 475 at that age*. His wife, also a client, is 37 years old.


When my husband was just 45 --- his average was lower than the normal 71 yr old's then! This is when I FELT like a Nymphomaniac... I wasted no time.... sent him to the Endocrinologist ! This is rather amusing to me looking back......Had I not had a sex drive increase, this would have never happened - I wouldn't have even noticed....since he never failed to rise in 27 yrs of being together & always loved Sex.

I had no idea men slow down... what a bummer learning that was.  

He had 9 tests over a period of 6 months (through 2 Docs since I asked for the tests)... 

His lowest number was 323 / his highest 503 - (average higher 300's - lower 400's)... at that time we were still doing it about once a day....a split occasional Viagra gave him a boost... 

One of his tests for FREE Test was BELOW LAB guidelines ....( always had the test results sent to my house )... The Endocrinologist told me his numbers were normal for a 60 yr old man...and that he might need treatment one day...but not at this time .... this comment of hers bothered me for months feeling "how can he desire me - if he has the oomph of a 60 yr old man!" @#$% 

*Hey Machiavelli- question for you.*.. many of those Test mornings, we were doing it - BEFORE he had his blood drawn (since morning was his BEST time- never needed a boost)... would that have lowered his numbers ??? I ask because he had a test in Jan (just one)...he told me NO way are we doing it before he gets his blood drawn as he feared it might lower his numbers... and his results were better than all 9 tests 4 yrs before...at 



> TOTAL Test =* 487* ....(normal 241- 827)
> 
> FREE Test = *583* .... (Normal 250-1100)
> 
> Testosterone, FREE = *59.5* ....(Normal 35.0 -155.0 G)


Maybe I was just Zapping his levels 4 years ago... I recall reading somewhere athletes should not have sex before a race... TRUE? 

I have this book >>







which back then, helped me see/understand that so called "normal" Test levels can mean very different things for different men - some being not so normal at all -- depending on their baseline youthful highs (which generally was never taken to know- like my husband). 

It explains that there is indeed a "*gray zone*" for some in the "normal" 300-500 level range. When dealing with these numbers, a GOOD Doctor will take "severity" of symptoms over numbers. 

Page 173 in this book The Testosterone Syndrome: The Critical Factor for Energy, Health, and Sexuality--Reversing the Male Menopause  ....
Explained that >> some men are lower most of their lives, in these cases, a man like my husband will feel BETTER at a 350 level in comparison to a man who was a 700 level that suddenly drops to a 450 level, he may even need treatment -because of the drastic changes in his energy, mood, desire. 

For these men, they need to find a Doctor who will consider the symptoms over the Lab result #'s. Even with my husbands lower #'s... He was still happy during all that time & our sex life was still pretty humming.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> When my husband was just 45 --- his average was lower than the normal 71 yr old's then! This is when I FELT like a Nymphomaniac... I wasted no time.... sent him to the Endocrinologist ! This is rather amusing to me looking back......Had I not had a sex drive increase, this would have never happened - I wouldn't have even noticed....since he never failed to rise in 27 yrs of being together & always loved Sex.
> 
> I had no idea men slow down... what a bummer learning that was.
> 
> ...


Endos, other than the ones into life extension (which is just the opposite of what you would think), are extremely conservative; they're so concerned about unknown (and half-known) long term side effects from boosting Testosterone that they are totally unconcerned with quality of life from a male perspective. including the Male ones. I've never known a male Endo who reeked of masculinity. I know they are out there, I've just never met one. So most of them have no concept of male virility or physical dominance and that's really what you want out of your testosterone and other anabolic steroids.



SimplyAmorous said:


> *Hey Machiavelli- question for you.*.. many of those Test mornings, we were doing it - BEFORE he had his blood drawn (since morning was his BEST time- never needed a boost)... would that have lowered his numbers ??? I ask because he had a test in Jan (just one)...he told me NO way are we doing it before he gets his blood drawn as he feared it might lower his numbers... and his results were better than all 9 tests 4 yrs before...at
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I was just Zapping his levels 4 years ago... I recall reading somewhere athletes should not have sex before a race... TRUE?


No. Men have a higher testosterone level in the morning in any case, that's why he likes morning sex; he is at maximum desire and has been dreaming about sex. Testosterone levels rise slightly after an ejaculation, then decline back to normal after an hour or so.



SimplyAmorous said:


> I have this book >>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is true, but I can tell you from personal experience that the lower T 19 year olds are generally going to be obviously so. 
I base this on being around steroid users since the 6th grade. The change in some people when they go from low T to high T is fascinating.



SimplyAmorous said:


> It explains that there is indeed a "*gray zone*" for some in the "normal" 300-500 level range. When dealing with these numbers, a GOOD Doctor will take "severity" of symptoms over numbers.


Correct, generally speaking. 




SimplyAmorous said:


> Page 173 in this book The Testosterone Syndrome: The Critical Factor for Energy, Health, and Sexuality--Reversing the Male Menopause  ....
> Explained that >> some men are lower most of their lives, in these cases, a man like my husband will feel BETTER at a 350 level in comparison to a man who was a 700 level that suddenly drops to a 450 level, he may even need treatment -because of the drastic changes in his energy, mood, desire.


This is very true. There are also racial differences in T levels among men and those levels change over time. DNA rules.




SimplyAmorous said:


> For these men, they need to find a Doctor who will consider the symptoms over the Lab result #'s. Even with my husbands lower #'s... He was still happy during all that time & our sex life was still pretty humming.


Right. The whole point is quality of life and it's hard to find doctors who understand that without a referral from somewhere. I've got clients who have doctors who don't get this.

I've also got a female client who is 55 with the body from the neck down of a well-stacked 25 year old athlete. She's quitting her T supplementation because her husband hasn't done his duty for 6 months and she wants to kill her libido. Her H will not go in and get his T levels or his PSA checked, despite a history of early PCa. I just don't get it, since poor prognosis for PCa is associated with low testosterone levels.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Machiavelli said:


> *Endos, other than the ones into life extension (which is just the opposite of what you would think), are extremely conservative;* they're so concerned about unknown (and half-known) long term side effects from boosting Testosterone that they are totally unconcerned with quality of life from a male perspective. including the Male ones. I've never known a male Endo who reeked of masculinity. I know they are out there, I've just never met one. So most of them have no concept of male virility or physical dominance and that's really what you want out of your testosterone and other anabolic steroids.


 Ours was a female and I've heard others say this... that they are the worst to go to.... Given His ability to function pretty well on these lower levels ...he should have no trouble getting treatment if he goes below 300... sounds good to me - even with the conservative Endo....

I really don't think he needed it.. I had to downplay the REAL reason we were there...Though during that timeframe ...he was having some stress at work ..a newer Boss riding everyone, and another Co-worker was making everyone's life hell.. he was coming home angry some days / visibly & verbally stressed... this likely lowered his levels some during that time... 











> No. Men have a higher testosterone level in the morning in any case, that's why he likes morning sex; he is at maximum desire and has been dreaming about sex. Testosterone levels rise slightly after an ejaculation, then decline back to normal after an hour or so.


 Well then those lower #'s were accurate for that time frame ... just something we were wondering about . Nice they rose back up.... 500's range for age 49 -that must be his normal.. 



> This is true, but I can tell you from personal experience that the lower T 19 year olds are generally going to be obviously so.


 It was likely obvious with him, never the aggressive type... not good at sports, he would say he was scrawny, I would call him lanky... He could bench press a whole stack in high school ---with his legs...likely due to his riding his bike so much. So he had one thing going for him. Weakling in the arms though- so he would say. He had weights but didn't work out much at all. 



> I base this on being around steroid users since the 6th grade. The change in some people when they go from low T to high T is fascinating.


 I believe it IS fascinating but I don't think this is always so healthy...we know a guy who took this stuff in his teens... he could wear a bra today... he says it really messed him up...He didn't take care of himself though..is overweight.



> I've also got a female client who is 55 with the body from the neck down of a well-stacked 25 year old athlete. She's quitting her T supplementation because her husband hasn't done his duty for 6 months and she wants to kill her libido. Her H will not go in and get his T levels or his PSA checked, despite a history of early PCa. I just don't get it, since poor prognosis for PCa is associated with low testosterone levels.


 I hate abbreviations....what is PCa ? 

They also say....if you don't need the treatment...a man should not get it -because it may not make a difference at all..and only shrink his balls. 

I do not believe my husband does.. no brain fog, he's one of the happiest people I know... not falling asleep after work & he still loves sex -even if he is not aggressive or wakes up with wood, it rises to the occasion ... 

Though he was taking 5mg of Lipitor and was feeling fatigued, seems every time he is put on cholesterol drugs, he starts to feel like sh**, so we stopped that again, he just cant take them!








Machiavelli !


----------



## Malcolm38 (Dec 25, 2012)

I've been LD since my marital issues arose. Hopefully I'll just stay this way and I can just be alone and not deal with romance anymore.

On that happy note, have a great evening kids!


----------

